# ATLAS BADGE NEEDS REPAIR



## Tinkertoy1941 (Sep 30, 2017)

I have a metal Atlas cabinet shown in the 1941 Catalog that w5acab helped me finally find this afternoon. I have had it for several years and would like to finish it off by refurbishing the ATLAS badge from the front of the cabinet.
I"m looking for a source to refurb the ATLAS Badge. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Moderatemixed (Oct 1, 2017)

I’ve had no luck.  I tried repainting the badges myself then gently sanding to keep the paint in the relief and that didn’t work either.  I though of sending a PDF copy to one of those “print on metal” places but haven’t tried yet. I’ll keep an eye on this post with my fingers crossed.   Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Oct 1, 2017)

Are they raised lettering , it's been a while but When I did my SB 10L plates I used qtips and acatone to remove the wet paint on letters it's a tedious job , when they looked good I clear coated them


----------



## Moderatemixed (Oct 1, 2017)

That’s actually a good idea.  Time consuming for sure and yes tedious but if it works......   It isn’t like I’m doing 50 of them.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

